# DIY doggy dental care



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I know dogs need their teeth cleaned periodically, but is this something I can do myself or does a vet need to handle it? I've noticed lately that our dog's teeth look like they need a cleaning. If I can do the bulk of his dental cleaning at home it would help greatly, financially, so what exactly do I need to keep his teeth clean and healthy? He's a good natured dog about being groomed, however I don't know how he'll react to having a teeth brushing session, LOL, but I'm willing to try.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

If they look like they need to be cleaned now, there is most likely tartar build-up, which will need to be removed by the vet. Doggie dental cleanings at the vet usually require the dog to be put under.

Once the tartar is removed you can work on keep-up in a couple of ways. You can brush them with a children's toothbrush and meat-flavored enzymatic toothpaste (good brands are CET and Petrodex). Or you can use a gel or spray that doesn't need to be brushed on (like Petzlife) but Sydney personally does not like these. There are also some liquids you can add to your dog's water that can help, but I have no experience with these, so maybe someone can share their experiences with it.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, thanks for your advice . I'll call the vet tomorrow and find out about it. I think after he gets a pro cleaning I'll attempt the brushing... if he likes the taste of the toothpaste I think he'll endure it. Well, I'm hoping he will, LOL.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Maggie Girl said:


> I think after he gets a pro cleaning I'll attempt the brushing... if he likes the taste of the toothpaste I think he'll endure it. Well, I'm hoping he will, LOL.


Sydney really likes the CET poultry flavored paste. I haven't tried any others, but anything with a meaty flavor will probably be good. Don't get mint! I made that mistake because it was cheap and wasted my money. There are a lot of videos around about acclimating a dog to having their teeth brushed. It shouldn't be too tough, especially with paste that tastes good.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

I brush my dog's teeth every few days and add a tartar remover to his water. (http://www.petco.com/product/9830/Four-Paws-Pet-Dental-Liquid-Tartar-Remover-for-Dogs.aspx) The water is minty and he doesn't mind the taste. That helps the doggy breath issue too. 

It's easier to brush their teeth if they're used to having their mouths handled. I taught my dog a command to open his mouth and let me look around before adding a toothbrush into the mix. While he doesn't love having his teeth brushed, but he doesn't freak out about it either. 

In between brushing he gets bones to chew on as well.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I give my dog a dental stick treat every night before bed time and he absolutely loves them, the 'treat' he gets most excited for. And I also have dental wipes I use to rub his teeth and gums with... kinda like baby wipes but intended for cleaning dogs teeth. He isn't thrilled about the dental wipes but he puts up with it without much fuss. Vet always tells me his teeth look good when we are in so I figure it's working out well for him.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If your dogs chew then that works. They will chew for a lot longer than you can brush teeth! Given one raw beef rib a week my dog's teeth were much cleaner than brushing. It knocks off the hard stuff too. Or try dried tendons or bully sticks.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> If your dogs chew then that works. They will chew for a lot longer than you can brush teeth! Given one raw beef rib a week my dog's teeth were much cleaner than brushing. It knocks off the hard stuff too. Or try dried tendons or *bully sticks*.


I got a bully stick for Jubel once, it was about 12 inches long. He ate about 6 inches of it in a matter of minutes before I took it away from him. I assume eating the entire thing that fast would not be very good for his belly. Though he does seem to have an iron stomach that nothing upsets. He goes through the dental sticks I give him very fast too but they are much smaller and softer.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

There are a few things you could do depending on how long you want to spend working on the dog and how much the dog will tolerate.

If they don't like their teeth/mouth being touched and you don't want to train them to accept it, you can just get raw ribs, raw marrow bones, etc. for them to chew on a few days a week. Also bully sticks and things like Nylabones may work as well but be a bit more careful with Nylabones as it's not edible. Deer antler chews work well too.

If you want, you can desensitize the dogs to accept teeth brushings. My dog loves it and she comes running when I mention teeth brushings. I brush every day or every 2 days.

If you're willing to spend even more time, you can descale your own dogs' teeth with a descaler bought at the pet store or vet office. Spending a few minutes once in a while to descale it might remove the tartar if your dog's teeth aren't disgustingly coated. If it is, then you need to have it professionally done by the vet.

You can do a combination of all three, like me. It helps keep the dogs teeth and mouth healthy.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> If you're willing to spend even more time, you can descale your own dogs' teeth with a descaler bought at the pet store or vet office. Spending a few minutes once in a while to descale it might remove the tartar if your dog's teeth aren't disgustingly coated. If it is, then you need to have it professionally done by the vet.


Great tip! I'm going to pick one of those up soon.


----------

